# Studio's colour scheme



## Pjay (Jul 23, 2013)

Hey,
I'm here with a question I'd love to get an answer to!
Let's imagine I'm about to set up a studio. As some of the needed equipment is there set and ready, does it matter what colour are ceiling and walls? If so, what colour should it be? Why?
Thanks!


----------



## Menace (Jul 23, 2013)

One half of my studio is completely white (walls, ceiling, floor) whilst the other half is all black. Works a treat for my needs


----------



## Camerajah (Jul 23, 2013)

Studios should be of non colour ie black,Gray or White,my walls and floor is 18 percent gray but the ceiling is white.
I often time bounce lights off the ceiling to provide fill lighting or to act as one big softbox.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 23, 2013)

From a video perspective an ideal studio would be matte black on the ceiling and walls, matte grey floor.

The set area can be dressed with colorama or curtains etc, but really you don't want light bouncing off anything it shouldn't be, especially anything that will introduce a colour cast.


----------

